# agility news?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So I was just wondering if there were any forum members out there that had a couple of HUGE agility brags they hadn't shared on here yet? :uhoh:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Hhhmmmmm.....I am wondering the same thing.....


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes..... hmnnn... I wonder who that could be???????? 

:thinking:


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Bella and I start Pre-Agility 1 on Monday---that's HUGE, right? LOL! I hope she likes it and we just have a great time together!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hmmmm .. who could have news to share? do you think it might be ... ?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I wish they had one of the Smileys with a foot tapping....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Bella and I start Pre-Agility 1 on Monday---that's HUGE, right? LOL! I hope she likes it and we just have a great time together!


Hey that is huge LOL. I dont even have a class I can take. Where are you taking lessons?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm still confused who this is about!! hahahaha!! xD


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Bella and I start Pre-Agility 1 on Monday---that's HUGE, right? LOL! I hope she likes it and we just have a great time together!


Congrats! I have a feeling she will like it and you will have a great time!

Yes, that is huge!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I posted!!! Yay! Thanks ladies, I was getting there, so behind from being gone!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...nch-me-agility-weekend-brags-barley-mira.html


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I posted!!! Yay! Thanks ladies, I was getting there, so behind from being gone!
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...nch-me-agility-weekend-brags-barley-mira.html


I was just making sure you weren't having a "Michelle Moment" and needing prompting LOL


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I was just making sure you weren't having a "Michelle Moment" and needing prompting LOL


Hey I resent that!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

aw, I meant it as a compliment. We want to hear every single deatail of success both you and Jessica have so we can drool with jealousy (and of course celebrate with our friends) and we have to make sure you don't leave a single detail out!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

*Pre-Agility*



Loisiana said:


> Hey that is huge LOL. I dont even have a class I can take. Where are you taking lessons?


Hi! We will be taking lessons at Dallas Dog Sports. It's a good 45 minute drive, but the trainer, Terri Schmidt, got rave reviews from people I spoke to, so hopefully it's worth it. There isn't much of anything nearby. I hope we like it--it's outdoors and it's just so darn hot here. It's in the evening, so hopefully the slightly cooler weather will help.

I wish there was something where you live!


----------

